# PHP Visualisierung ohne eigene Logik ?



## Kayle (26 Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich nutze eine Wago 750-881 um mein  Einfamilienhaus zu steuern. Ich bin jetzt auf der Suche nach einer  passenden Visualisierung. Die interne WebVisu der Wago möchte ich  vorerst nur zu Debug-Zwecken nutzen. Nach einer langen Suche bin ich auf  folgende Visualisierungen gestoßen:

Open Source:

- OpenHAB
- SmartVisu
- HomeGenie
- OpenRemote

Kommerziell:

- IP-Symcon
- Xhome

Jedes  dieser Systeme hat seine Vorteile. Leider verkörpert keines dieser  Systeme das "perfekte". Entweder zu kompliziert zu konfigurieren, nicht  kompatibel mit Modbus oder die Visu sieht altbacken aus. Bis auf Xhome  bietet keine Visu eine einigermaßen leichte Konfiguration. Ich will nicht noch PHP, Perl oder Python lernen um eine ansprechende Visu zu  erhalten. Geld würde ich schon ausgeben wollen, aber selbst bei  IP-Symcon muss zu viel programmiert werden um die Visu zu erstellen. Da  die Logik bei mir ja in der Wago steckt, benötige ich die Funktionen der  Automatisierung nicht. Aber kein System beschränkt sich auf die reine  Visualisierung. 

Wichtig für mich ist:

- Auslesen von Merkern
- Setzen von Merkern
- Graphdarstellung von Log Werten
- Einfaches Konfigurieren

Ob  die Kommunikation über Modbus TCP oder XML ( ReadPI oder WritePI )  geschieht ist mir egal. Leider scheint es so etwas nicht zu geben. Oder  kennt jemand eine Visualisierung die meinen Wünschen näher kommt ?

Danke und Gruß
Kay


----------



## Blockmove (27 Dezember 2015)

Wenn ich deine Anforderungen lese, dann stelle ich mir die Frage warum die WebVisu nicht dazu nutzen willst.
Zusammen mit der Wago-App erfüllt sie doch eigentlich alle deine Anforderungen.

Die von dir angesprochenen Lösungen sind eigentlich alles Homeautomation-Systeme.

Du solltest eher nach HMI-Lösungen für Modbus suchen.
Von QuickHMI gibt es z.B. ebenfalls eine kostenlose Lizenz für Privatanwender.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Kayle (27 Dezember 2015)

Moin Dieter,

danke Dir für Deine Antwort. Warum ich die WebVisu  nicht nutzen will ? Weil mir das "Look and Feel" der angebotenen  Controls innerhalb der Visu nicht gefällt. Selbst bei der neuen V3 von  Codesys gefällt es mir nicht. Z.B. gefällt mir optisch dieses hier sehr:



			Behance
		



oder das hier:

http://demo.smartvisu.de/


Das bekomme ich mit der integrierten WebVisu nicht hin. Ich werde mir QuickHMI und andere HMI Lösungen anschauen.

Gruß Kay


----------



## Blockmove (27 Dezember 2015)

@Kay

Ein optisch ansprechendes Userinterface zu erstellen ist eine Menge Arbeit.
Wenn es zudem auch noch auf verschiedenen Endgeräten (Panel, Smartphone, PC) laufen soll, dann wird es noch schwieriger.
Deshalb sehen auch professionelle Lösungen aus Industrie und Building so altbacken und schnörkellos aus.
Wenn man sein Geld damit verdienen muss, hat man nicht die Zeit für "Spielereien".

Lösungen aus der Hobbyecke, wie z.B. smartvisu sind hier oft deutlich weiter.
Allerdings erfordern sie meist deutlich mehr Einarbeitung.
Hier gilt halt: "Von Programmierern für Porgrammierer"

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Kayle (27 Dezember 2015)

Nabend Dieter,

ja dann werde ich mich wohl in diese Materie auch einarbeiten. Danke Dir.

Gruß Kay


----------

